
Such a pity that “Show HN” got bumped - hoodoof
&quot;Show HN&quot; used to be the heart and soul of Hacker News.<p>Hackers and startups would make stuff and show it and the community would comment.<p>There&#x27;s now at least two layers of distance of Show HN from the front page.  First, new Show HN&#x27;S go to some far off land  called &quot;Show newest&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;shownew and then through some magic they might end up on &quot;show&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;show.<p>I rarely make the effort to click to find Show HN&#x27;s.  They may as well be non-existent. As for &quot;Show newest&quot;, well never.<p>HN is a lesser community for having relegated Show HN.
======
pedalpete
Maybe there was a change before, but I just clicked on the 'show' link, and it
is still pointing to '/show' and it hasn't changed position in the navbar, as
far as I remember.

I really enjoy the Show HN as well, but I rarely get there through the link, I
find I click on Show links when I'm going through New submissions.

